# Help - need KA24E rocker spring



## hankus2020 (May 21, 2018)

I am rebuilding the head on a D21 with DA24E motor, and on reassembly, have misplaced the stamped metal rocker spring that separates the rockers on the rocker shaft. This is the long one for the Exhaust side, stamped EX. Anyone have one in their parts bins? Willing to pay.

Hank


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a Buy/Sell group on Facebook for D21 Hardbody parts.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/D21Classifieds/

If you aren't a member, just send in a request and post what you need.


----------



## hankus2020 (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the link! I'll join the group. Thanks again.

Hank


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

hankus2020 said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll join the group. Thanks again.
> 
> Hank


You're in!


----------

